# Can I breed?



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

I have a pair lined up (I believe them to be around 6-9 months) PERFECT age for breeding. Naturally, my parents decide that on the second week of July, we are going on a 2 week trip to visit my brother. This doesn't leave me much time at all, yet if I wait until after the trip, the pair might be too old.

I don't think I can raise fry, spawn, and gather some supplies in 3 months. Naturally waiting too long will result in more deformities... but, I don't know. What should I do? If only I could setup a Betta drip system >.<


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Do you have homes for the fry? whos going to feed your other fish while ur away for two weeks and do water changes?


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

I know, that's why I was asking. I was wondering if 3 months is enough time and if it would be a bad idea to spawn a pair around a year old.... I guessed (as stated above) that 3 months isn't nearly enough time. But I've never spawned before.... 

Is it okay to spawn a pair not too much under a year old (not certain of the exact age yet, I'm guessing at least they will be somewhere between 10 months and a year when I get back from this visit)? Or is it just too risky? A smaller spawn is better than a bigger spawn probably seeing as I'm new to this (in case around that age rather than deformities you get less eggs). 

So yeah, now I'm definatly not spawning them before this trip (WHY can't my parents be content with home?). Just making sure ^.^


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

It's very nice of your parents to take you on a 2-week trip this summer.

Who will be taking care of your future fry once you are back in school in August?


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Although age can affect fry health, it's not necessarily a certainty. OFL has used pairs over 1 yr old with great success (at least from what I recall from another thread). I read that age will affect the ratio of male to female fry, but I'm betting that overall health is the number one factor.


----------



## pdxBetta (Mar 15, 2011)

Well, you've got 13 weeks. If you can get them to spawn very soon, you can grow the fry out enough that someone else could feed them for you while you are away. If you don't have someone to do that for you, then you should wait.

Gathering supplies could be done in a day, assuming you have the money for them. Sponge filters can be difficult to find locally, but you should be able to come up with everything else.

It's good that you are planning ahead. This is do-able, but you must have someone to care for them while you are away. Adults can live for a couple weeks with nobody to care for them, but juvies need food.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i've heard that the older they are, the more gentle the male is with the female. i honestly don't think age will hurt them THAT much. i mean, in the wild, they breed every chance they get, right? what's stopping a 2 year old male from spawning in the wild(if he survives that long)? not a whole lot, if conditions are correct. i don't think your pair will be too old, in three months.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

I'll probably be spawning them before this trip (I got a super powerful "pump" a 100 gallon filter, my dad used it as a pump for his sump last night so I can setup a Betta drip system) Of course, we always have someone feed the pets while we are gone! We choose pros.

And, worse come to worse, something happens and I don't have enough time to breed them before this trip (WHICH I just realized is in 4 months.... bad math lol) then, they MIGHT be okay. I read that they can breed their whole lives and are most fertile under a year. But.... at around a year, I don't think it'll hurt fry. Yes! (Oh, BTW, in case it wasn't apparent, these thoughts are just popping up in my head as I type so I sound like I'm talking to myself) I think I'll stop typing now lol.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Actually, now that I think about it....

I'll probably wait to breed the pair and then condition right after I get back from my trip (My parents have the travel bug BTW. I prefer going to the opposite coast over other countries...) Because my dad just told me i'm in debt and get no allowance for 3 months... (ahem) I'm in debt by $75 (Which is about how much I need, I still don't have enough fry containers, All I have is a pair and some containers.) I was thinking maybe I could quickly gather everything, but being so "in debt" I don't think I can. Time for a selling stuff/working spree. Then I'll be TRUELY prepared (thank god my LFS sells IAL's)


----------



## thestompa (Feb 4, 2011)

Abby said:


> Do you have homes for the fry? whos going to feed your other fish while ur away for two weeks and do water changes?


Yeah dont start breeding if you going to trip.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

I can't breed for sure until after this trip now. If I do breed it'll be with petstore fish (I need a liscense to ship Bettas...) But yeah. I'm getting optimistic there's a perfect pair around here locally again...


----------



## AFishTale (Apr 14, 2011)

Do you need a license to ship Bettas to surrounding states, or is that just overseas? If so, how do you get one?


----------



## AkiGari (Apr 17, 2011)

*Sponge filters Honolulu Walmart*



pdxBetta said:


> Well, you've got 13 weeks. If you can get them to spawn very soon, you can grow the fry out enough that someone else could feed them for you while you are away. If you don't have someone to do that for you, then you should wait.
> 
> Gathering supplies could be done in a day, assuming you have the money for them. Sponge filters can be difficult to find locally, but you should be able to come up with everything else.
> 
> .


 I was looking for my own tank solutions here in Hawaii. Downtown, on Keeamoku St. there's a Walmart that has what appeared to me to be Sponge filters, and other filters @ $12.00 for pump & filter up to 15 gal.


----------

